# New k-45



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

One new k-45 for sale in the box 
$350.00 dollars CASH SALE
5/16" x 25' inner core cable with a bulb end 

jerrymac 281-658-9195


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not just tell Kirk not to send it?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------

